# Mont G - Belgium - June 2015



## RichPDG (Jun 15, 2015)

Couldn't really find a lot in the way of history for this place. All I know is that is closed over 10 years ago so I'll let the pictures do the talking 



















































































Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2015)

My jaw dropped from #5 downwards, superb photos Rich.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 15, 2015)

One word. Stunning.


----------



## Greenbear (Jun 15, 2015)

What a beautiful church - stunning


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome set, some of your best


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 15, 2015)

That fifth shot and the last shot are amazing. (As are the others).


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow! what amazing features,Cracking shots.


----------



## RichPDG (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments all


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 25, 2015)

Nicely photographed. What a beautiful church. I liked this.


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2015)

That's a bit special, Many Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

This place is amazing! Stunning photography! It's a shame that buildings with such architectural merit go to waste like this


----------

